# The new BMW F 700 GS, F 800 GS and F 800 GS Adventure



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_The new BMW F 700 GS, F 800 GS and F 800 GS Adventure - authentic characters featuring optimised functionality. _

For years the GS models of the F series have embodied carefree motorcycling pleasure and sporty dynamics on the road, combined with a high level of travel suitability and robust off-road competence. For the model year 2017, BMW Motorrad has now taken the quality of this successful mid-range enduro motorbike a stage further.

As before, the new F 700 GS is mainly aimed at motorcyclists who like the ride feel of an enduro but do not require quite so much off-road competence. Its strengths are a lower seat height, all-round capabilities and more than sufficient power, along with excellent fuel efficiency and everyday qualities.

The new F 800 GS combines road and travel suitability with distinct off-road talents, combining these abilities at a level that is unique within its class.

Based on the F 800 GS, the F 800 GS Adventure particularly offers enhanced travel suitability even in the most remote corners of the planet. For touring motorcyclists with a bent for off-road riding, globetrotters and travel enduro riders it provides a genuine BMW GS Adventure concept in the mid-range segment.

EU4 adaptation and newly designed tailpipe. 
The 798 cc engines have been adapted to the EU4 regulations for model year 2017. The visual hallmark here is the newly designed end piece of the stainless steel tailpipe. The HP sports exhaust by Akrapovi***269; has also been redesigned and is available as an Original BMW Motorrad accessory.



Electromotive throttle controller for further improved response and the modes " Rain " , " Road " , " Enduro " and " Enduro Pro " to cater for individual rider preferences. 
An electromotive throttle controller now passes on the rider's commands directly from a sensor on the twist grip to the engine control system and therefore to the throttle valve. The result is even finer controllability and an improved response. At the same time, this also enables the new standard riding modes "Rain" and "Road" to be used for riding on damp or dry surfaces as well as the modes "Enduro" and "Enduro Pro" - available as an ex works option (for the F 800 GS / F 800 GS Adventure only) - which are designed for lighter and more intense off-road use respectively.

Instruments with new dials and even more information. 
The new F 700 GS, F 800 GS and F 800 GS Adventure are fitted with newly designed and more easily readable dials. An additional Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ensures the EU4 norm is met, while the display has been extended to include riding mode information.

Dynamic colours and styles convey the bike's character more distinctly. 
Powerful yet distinct character qualities are expressed in three paint finish/style variants for each of the new F 700 GS and F 800 GS, and there are two additional paint finishes for the BMW 800 GS Adventure fitted with new galvanised radiator trim elements, a new intake silencer cover and a new ignition lock casing.

An overview of the highlights:

Adaptation to EU4 requirements.
Newly designed end piece of the standard tailpipe and HP sports silencer by Akrapovi***269; available as an Original BMW Motorrad accessory.
Electromotive throttle controller for improved response and controllability.
Riding modes " Rain " and " Road " as standard. Riding modes " Enduro " and " Enduro Pro " (only F 800 GS / F 800 GS Adventure) as an ex works option.
Instrument panel with new dials, MIL indicator lamp and riding mode display.
Dynamic paint finish and style concepts.
Side reflectors on fork slider tubes and fixed fork tubes.


----------

